# Byta till Linux

## haffy

Jag har använt linux:s olika distrubitioner och en del av Bsd:s och jag älskar det, men jag vill så hemskt gärna byta till Gentoo på min arbets 

-station. 

Men då kommer det en massa problem. 

Vissa saker måste jag ha ex:

*Banken (handelsbanken) Kanske går att köra vmware för det.

*iPod, Tror ej att man behöver iTunes iofs, men annars så vet jag ej hur   

  man fixar det. Tror ej att det är ett stort problem då det är många som  

  använder iPod under Linux

*Kameran, tömma den på datorn.

*Klonad skärm till tv:en (har jag löst en gång men mins ej hur)

*Få ljudet att vara lika bra som det är i Windows. Har inte en aning, kansk en bra driver till sb live! finns ute nu. 

E i stort behov av:

Photoshop (Om någon fått 7an eller CS att fungera så skulle jag bli överlycklig om ni berättade hur)

Eftersom jag inte tror att detta fungerar eller går att fixa så kommer jag fortsätta vara sur på Windows i ett par år till.

(De senaste åren har jag enbart kört Lunix på servrar, så jag e inte inne så i utvekligen av resten. Har dock undrat över 2.6 kerneln. Varför använda den? 2.4an e ju suverän.

//haffy

----------

## hensan

 Jag har också Handelsbanken, vilket är enda anledningen att jag fortfarande dual-bootar gentoo/win98  :Sad: , det kanske går o krångla igång med wine på nåt sätt men jag har inte orkat testa.

 gtkpod, iPod GUI för Linux. Har ingen iPod själv så jag vet inte hur bra det funkar.

 Digitalkamera är inget problem, installera bara GTKam (gtk+) eller Digikam (QT) o du är igång.

 Skicka bilden till TV-out funkar också, men jag vet inte detaljerna.

 ALSA har rätt bra stöd för SB Live / Audigy nuförtiden, jag har då inte haft några problem med mitt Audigy 2.

 2.4 kärnan må vara suverän, men 2.6:an är ännu suveränare.  :Smile: 

----------

## haffy

Tack för det underbara svaret. 

*Det känns dock lite halv säkert att köra wine med handelsbanken. Jag tror att det skulle fungera toppen med vmware. Och jag ska nog göra ett försök på laptopen innan jag börjar flytta alla mina filer (300Gb tar ju ett tag).

*iPod e ju antagligen en av värdens mest köpta mp3spelare och då borde ju det finnas något som är bätre än (kassa iTunes om man får säga så).

*Jag kör med SB Live! 5.1, e la rätt gammalt nu. Men jag har aldrig fått ljudet "klart" under lunix.

*Klona skärmen till tv-out e rätt krångligt vill jag minnas, men det finns la något manual ute för det nu me. 

Hehe, får la ta och ära mig 2.6an då (har försökt att undvika den), alla säger ju att den ska vara så bra. 

Sen tänkte jag ställa en burk som brandvägg/webbserver mellan modemet och switchen, någon som har en bra hmm säkerhets sida som man fattar? Har kanske inte tryckt ner näsan så mycke som man borde i den biten av dator värden ännu. (har haft hårdvaru brandvägg innan, men har ej kvar den nu). 

Något man absolut inte ska klömma att göra när man bygger brandvägg osv? Jag behöver bara en del portar öppna, skulle vilja ha något som frågade mig om den porten skall öppnas då ett program försöker använda den. Finns det?

*Sen tänkte jag på *host*torent, finns det att få tag på bittornado till linux? Har haft en förmåga till att fastna för det. (Har tuvär inte acces till de sortens sidor här på jobbet, har ej fått min web hem ännu)

*Photoshop 6 har jag fått att fungera under linux, med något sorts program, men det laggade järnet asså. Om någon vet hur man får 7an att flyta bra eller någon anna version. Säg gärna till.

*Sen tänkte jag på mina logitech saker. Tangentbord trådlöst och mus bluetooth (mx-900), fungerar det sakerna under linux me? Eller måste man byta till shite? Fungerar säkert under den där 2.6 kärnan som ska va så bra  :Wink: 

Tack på förhand.    :Smile: 

----------

## zeb

 *haffy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> *Jag kör med SB Live! 5.1, e la rätt gammalt nu. Men jag har aldrig fått ljudet "klart" under lunix.
> 
> *Sen tänkte jag på *host*torent, finns det att få tag på bittornado till linux? Har haft en förmåga till att fastna för det. (Har tuvär inte acces till de sortens sidor här på jobbet, har ej fått min web hem ännu)
> ...

 

Jag har ett SB Live 5.1 och tycker att ljudet är alldeles utmärkt med ALSA-drivrutinen.

Både BitTornado och diverse andra bittorrent-program (Azureus etc.) finns och fungerar bra.

Min Logitech MX combo (trådlöst tangentbord och mus) var inga problem att få igång. Tangentbordet började till min stora förvåning fungera omedelbart när jag kopplat mottagaren till usb-porten.

----------

## haffy

 *zeb wrote:*   

>  *haffy wrote:*   
> 
> *Jag kör med SB Live! 5.1, e la rätt gammalt nu. Men jag har aldrig fått ljudet "klart" under lunix.
> 
> *Sen tänkte jag på *host*torent, finns det att få tag på bittornado till linux? Har haft en förmåga till att fastna för det. (Har tuvär inte acces till de sortens sidor här på jobbet, har ej fått min web hem ännu)
> ...

 

Vilken kärna kör du me? Eftersom du fick det att fungera direkt, jag brukar få hålla på med hid och saker i kärnan. Men det är inte mx combon det är det gamla logitech tangentbordet med runt volymkontroll och saker. Och mx 900 musen.

----------

## MdaG

Jag har inte provat själv, men har hört/läst att Gimp skulle kunna vara ett alternativ till Photoshop om du inte får det att fungera med Wine eller dylikt.

http://www.gimp.org/

----------

## jonasmattsson

byt bank (dom är ju uppenbarligen inte intresserad av att ha oss som kunder), prova gimp under windows först om du vill veta att det fungerar för dina behov. ipod program borde bli bättre å bättre eftersom macos numera också är ett posix system.

----------

## mandolin

GIMP är tyvärr ganska sugigt. Framför allt stör jag mig på vissa delar av användargränssnittet. Funktionerna för förhandsvisning ligger t.ex. på samma nivå som Photoshop 4.0 ungefär. Men det blir nog bättre i framtiden.

----------

## Highlands

jag kör med  2.6.9-ck1 och har ALDRIG frått nå problem med den

----------

## occe

GIMP är ett bra alternativ till Photoshop, dock så kan du köra photoshop med crossoveroffice, http://www.codeweavers.com/site/products/

Sen så har jag nästan fått igång handelsbanken genom just crossover office..... var ett tag sen jag prövade, kanske funkar bättre nu?

----------

## haffy

Tack grabbar, men Gimp e inte av intresse. Gillar inte grafiken, den e på något sätt för "bitig". Jag kan inte förklara med det blir inte bra, och sen så har dom lagt föc mycke tid på massa skit som stämplar konstiga saker man kan göra med typsnitt. Vill ha något i "klass" me ps. 

Jag e trotts alt grafiker. :S

Jag har nu kontaktat FSB och ska kolla vad dom kan erbjuda när det gäller internettbank.

----------

## FlumMmicH

http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=ps7

där ståre hur du fixar ps 7.. cs funkar inte i wine.. det jag gör är att ha en dator för windows och en för linux =) då löser sig allt. men gimp klarar av allt som photoshop gör.. det ser bara helt annorlunda ut.. men när man lär sig så .

----------

